# Extra Battery Added - Worried



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

I have had an extra battery fitted by my dealer and I am not quite sure if they have done a proper job or not.

I already have a 110 battery which sits in a compartment beneath the rear lounge sofa. I wanted an extra battery fitted near this. They have fitted it under the seat (not in any protectve box etc) which now takes up valuable room. Could a new compartment have been fitted?

When I looked inside the existing battery box the connectors were not attached. When I queried this with the fitter he said that when the old battery starts to run low (how would I know this?) then I should just reconnect the terminals and charge. I would have to then manually cycle between the batteries to keep them charged.

Now I do not pretend to be an expert with this, but my understanding from this forum is that when one battery is low the other one should just kick in, therefore the first battery will charge up. I wanted as little fuss as possible without having to keep changing batteries over.

Also, I *THINK* I read somwhere that batteries give of dangerous gasses if not vented outside. How can I check if it is vented?

Please remember when answering that I am a complete numpty when it comes to stuff like this....so an absolute IDIOTS guide would be nice.  :wink: Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

I dont like the sound of any of that. Both batteries should be connected together to charge up and no terminals should be 'floating' around and never connect battery leads when in a confined area which could have a build up of explosive gases as sparks are generated.
Check the line fuse which should be present to protect the wiring if shorted. Finally the batteries should be the same type i.e. gel and these charge at different rates to lead-acid. These should be the same Ampere-hour rating viz.110.
Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

I am seriously worried now.


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi,

Normal procedure is to have the batteries connected in parallel that is + to + and - to -.

Ideal situation is that both batteries are the same age and the same amperage.

Charger will then charge both batteries at the same time and power will be drawn from both at the same time.

There should be no requirement for you to switch battery connections or use a change over switch.

It is possible that the batteries are the sealed non venting type but you need to be sure.

I hope this helps.

Alec


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Pop into an auto electrician, its a simple job but needs to be right. He will check what system you have and work out if the relay and fuses are strong enough to take an extra battery etc. 

What you have now is not right

stew


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
As said above there is a danger of an explosion also as the gases build up,the fumes can make you quite ill,please get them checked.
Jented


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi,

I agree with all that has been said. The batteries should be same type, same age and same size (although there are some around that think this isn't absolutely necessary). The whole point of having an extra battery is to increase your capacity so they should be connected +ve to +ve all the time. This will allow the alternator to recharge when on the move and the charger to recharge when on a campsite and connected to electric hook up.

If it is a lead acid battery then it should be vented and only some sealed gel types don't require this. All batteries should be strapped down unless they are in a battery box.

It seems like your electrician does know his hand from his elbow.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

ThePrisoner said:


> I have had an extra battery fitted by my dealer and I am not quite sure if they have done a proper job or not.
> 
> I already have a 110 battery which sits in a compartment beneath the rear lounge sofa. I wanted an extra battery fitted near this. They have fitted it under the seat (not in any protectve box etc) which now takes up valuable room. Could a new compartment have been fitted?
> 
> ...


From what you describe sounds a right bodge up, the batteries should be connected at all times in parallel. Same amperage (size)

+ to + and - to -

Peter


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Take it back to the dealership pronto and tell them to do the ****y job properly !!!

Sounds like they didnt have a clue what was required. they entered into a contract to carry out certain works which they have 
a) failed to do and 
b) taken payment for. Straight forward breach of contract. 

Dont mess about with them. give them ONE chance to put it right. If the dont do so take a trip to your local county court. They will help you through the process of small claims. No business wants a CCJ against them so it is more than likely the dealer WILL correct the problem (or give you a FULL refund OR pay someone else to put right their cock up! End result is the same for you.

GO GIVE 'EM SOME GRIEF !!!


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Take it back to the dealership pronto and tell them to do the ****y job properly !!!
> 
> Sounds like they didnt have a clue what was required. they entered into a contract to carry out certain works which they have
> a) failed to do and
> ...


Thanks for that. I am taking the van to a sepcialist on Monday and hopefully he will knock up a report which will aid me with the dealer.

It is such a long drive to the dealer and I have been there twice already this week.

Anyway, thank you to all for your help. In this case I think your comments have been more than helpful. I will keep you updated.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

An auto electrician will do this job in an hour, probably for less than £50 including all parts. I would get it done and send the dealer the bill


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

ThePrisoner said:


> I am seriously worried now.


You should be. Who did the installation?

Eddie


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

eddievanbitz said:


> ThePrisoner said:
> 
> 
> > I am seriously worried now.
> ...


I have pm'd you I think.


----------

